
Google Chrome Canary Build - xaverius
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2010/07/google-chrome-canary-build.html
======
Groxx
A slightly-more-frequent-dev-release Chrome which can be installed along-side
a regular Chrome (stable/beta/dev). Neat. Windows-only for now, sadly.

I wonder why "Canary", though...?

~~~
csytan
Canaries were once used as an early warning system in coal mines since they
had a much lower tolerance of toxic gases like carbon monoxide. A dead canary
meant to "get the hell out" as soon as possible.

------
DotSauce
Chrome developers needs to adopt something similar to Firefox's upcoming Tab
Candy feature: <http://www.dotsauce.com/2010/07/23/tab-candy-firefox/>

The app tabs simply do not compare.

------
Timmy_C
I like that they've broken away from the alpha/beta/RC/RTM naming conventions.

Maybe this symbolizes a shift away from waterfall software development.

~~~
Timmy_C
I don't know why this got down-voted. It's mere speculation. If you know
something about Google's software development practices that I don't, please
chime in.

------
drivebyacct2
What is the current stability state of extension syncing? And is anyone
working on a third party or self hosted sync platform? I don't really want or
need my extension data or private bookmarks stored on Google's servers.

